# Lm393n



## Robex (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first post and am not sure if i am in the right spot for posting this query. If not my apologies, anyhow here goes. I recently read an article written by "Tankist" re the sale of a custom made Cdu. he used a LM393n ic. I would like to ask"what pins he used, as the schematic states half of the ic was used but gives no indication of which pins." Hoping someone can help as i am interested in building the same, with six outlets. Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You really should ask the question in the post where you read it, it will possibly let the original poster know that his post has been commented on and you might get a reply.


----------



## Robex (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry but i did not know where it was posted. I will remember that for next time. is there any way of moving it to the right section


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The LM393 is just a dual op-amp, what are you trying to build?

I'll move this post to the technical section.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Send a PM (private message) directly to Tankist... maybe he can answer the question directly.

Here's his threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5785

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2246

TJ


----------

